# Ellesmere Port, UK CCO (Cheshire Oaks)



## VanoraVonTiki (Aug 9, 2007)

Popped into there this evening to find that they have Patternmaker palettes. They're £21.75 (if i remember correctly) and they also have the quads and a lipglass from the Icon collection.
	They also have almost everything from the Holiday 2006 collection. Oh and the Barbie cases for £7ish.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

is that shop in the main cheshire oaks shopping centre? can tell me wat shops its by please


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

ooh yay found it, thanks


----------



## VanoraVonTiki (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

Well for anyone else... It's on the left hand side as you drive in, after the bend of shops.. if that makes sense.. It's (from the top by GAP) about 5 shops down from Monsoon and from the bottom (where you drive in) about 8 shops round from Nike and La Senza. 

At the moment they have the foundation sprays, eyeshadows, lots of liquidliners, a lot of the old packaging skin care, The Holiday 2006 sets, Quads from the Icon collection, Barbie cases and a really nice eye palette (I think its the ones you can only get at airports). Thats as of yesterday - 16th October


----------



## foxynats (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

Anyone been recently? 
Was thinking of taking a trip over and wondered what they had. 
xx


----------



## VanoraVonTiki (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

Hi,
At the moment they've still got some holiday 2006 sets, mainly the brush sets. They've also got some Novel Twist lip palettes and a brush set. They've also got a few palette shadows (£5.25) and around 20 of the pot shadows, more pigments and a lot more foundations. They still have some of the balloonacy stuff too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was last week anyways, they counter for mac there's gotten bigger


----------



## rosenbud (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

Hi I was at the Cheshire Oaks CCO and this is what I can remember that they had MAC wise:

-BARBIE DOLL IN THE CASES!!!!!!!! These were £30
-MAC large bag, as in what you could carry your books to college in.
-Tiny Barbie cosmetics case (half the size of a pencil case)

Brushes:

-169 (only thing I purchased)
-187 (yes the skunk)
-188 (this is soooo small)
-224
-180 Buffer (£21.50)
-205 mascara
-similar to the 205 mascara fan but no white skunk bit
-182
-266 SE (they were all purple and £8.50)
-228

-2 of the Finary Christmas brush sets, the ones in the white purses
-All of the Novel Twist brush sets

Fluidlines:

-Ostenatious
-Sweet Sage
-Non Conformist
-Waveline

Eyeshadows:

-Novel Twist Warm Eyes palette
-Novel Twist Cool eyes palette
-3 different quads, can't remember which
-Barbie Whistle pot
-Rio de Rosa pot
-The rest were pinky coral shades
-Juxt pro pan
-embark pro pan

-Silverbleu shadestick
-mascara in brown/black
-Liquid eyeliner in Black
-Liquidlasts in blue/green shades
-Brow shader in Malt/Auburn
-Lots of Black and Brown Khol liners

-TONS OF PIGMENTS, about 10 different shades, the only one I can remember is Jardin Aires.

-Liquidlast set

Lips

-All the Novel Twist palettes
-All of the Christmas finary lip sets in the boxes
-Tones of lipglasses
-4 different Chromeglass 
-Various lipsticks, one was a dark plum, jest was another

The foundations were all darker shades so I didn't really look at them but would guess they were NC35 upwards: Studio Mist and really can't remember the rest, only 2 or 3 others, no pressed powder compacts.

Blushers - there were 3 different shades, all were too dark for me as in burgandy, plummy shades and shimmery.

Skincare:

-Strobe Cream
-Green Gel Cleanser
-Moisturelush Eye Cream
-Microfine Refinisher 
-Fix +
-Fast Response Eye Cream

OK thats all I can remember off the top of my head......how I do


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cheshire oaks CCO uk*

Hi guys anyone that can get to the CCO in Ellesmere Port, Cheshire Oaks (i think thats how its spelled) 

They have a load of Mac at the moment, 
they have loads of brush sets
pigments i.e a lot of the naughty nautical ones
paint pots i.e cash flow
eye shadows, they a lot 
they have a lot of Fafi stuff, including the two quads.
They also have a fafi blush (cant remember its name) 
A lot of the xmas holiday sets, icluding eyes lips etc.

Anyway they have so much stuff


----------



## foxynats (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Cheshire oaks CCO uk*

Oooh thanks for this... 
Can you remember if there was any Sculpt and Shape?
xx


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Cheshire oaks CCO uk*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_Oooh thanks for this... 
Can you remember if there was any Sculpt and Shape?
xx_

 
Your welcome

 ime sorry i cant remember if they had any sculpt and Shape. 
But next time i go which will hopefully be soon i will check and see if they have any


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Cheshire oaks CCO uk*

We usually post all this in the UK CCO thread, last time I was at Cheshire Oaks they did have some Sculpt and Shape only 2 out of 3 of the colours though. The one that did not have was Bone/Beige which is typical because I wanted it ha ha. Xxx


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Cheshire oaks CCO uk*

ah didnt notice there was a UK one thanks for telling me  will post there next time


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Ellesmere Port, UK - Cheshire Oaks CCO*

I so want to go! Its about 2 hours from me though...


----------



## oyindamola87 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Cheshire oaks CCO uk*

hey whats the address for that CCO? Tried to google it but couldnt find it...

Also could anyone put up the link to the other CCO UK thread, thank u


----------



## niamhco (Apr 9, 2011)

*CCO Cheshire Oaks - A tartan tale*

Hi there, has anyone been to the CCO in cheshire oaks recently?  Do they have the tartan tale brush sets?  Thanks


----------



## niamhco (Apr 12, 2011)

please please, am heading to chester on friday and wonder is it worth taking the trip out 

  	thanks

  	Niamh


----------

